# Chevy Service air bag light-Turn off?



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a 2003 chevy silverado 4.8L 1500. A little while back my service airbag light came on. After charging me $140 to tell me that the light was on because of a passenger pully or something The chevy dealer wanted over $800 to fix it. I don't need it fixed to pass inspection or anything, it is just annoying to see the message on the display center. Is there anything I can do to turn the light off?? I looked for a fuse(It has to have one right?) but couldn't find it. Thanks for any help


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

airbag fuse's are bright yellow. as in cliped in a yellow holder to show safty around this power cirkit as it will hurt you. 

owners manuel will list what one is airbag. or some have 2.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Did you hit anything with this truck? It will do that because bag blow up but it rip so it not safety to reused.

Did you buy used this truck?

I have see lot used car or truck that my friend bought for cheap it have bag light but we look at it seem they never blow up so we test by hit junk truck it didn't blow up so we remove it been cut.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

sweetk30;579183 said:


> airbag fuse's are bright yellow. as in cliped in a yellow holder to show safty around this power cirkit as it will hurt you.
> 
> owners manuel will list what one is airbag. or some have 2.


Ya I looked, I will look again someone told me that that will probably not fix the problem though


Milwaukee;579189 said:


> Did you hit anything with this truck? It will do that because bag blow up but it rip so it not safety to reused.
> 
> Did you buy used this truck?
> 
> I have see lot used car or truck that my friend bought for cheap it have bag light but we look at it seem they never blow up so we test by hit junk truck it didn't blow up so we remove it been cut.


No, never hit anything. I brought it used but I have had it for about a year and a half before the light came on.


----------

